# Fargo Dome 3D shoot 2009



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

That time of year again.

The Sandhills are hosting the 3D shoot during the Sportsman Show in the Dome.

http://www.sandhillsarchers.org/pdf/ScheelShoot2009.pdf


----------

